# Name changes



## Churchie777 (May 23, 2011)

Ok ive looked everywhere and i havent found it i might be blind but i just wanna know how we go about changing out screen name i dont want the current nemore?

Cheers 


P.s i'd wanna change it to Churchie777 to stay with my jemsite name cheers


----------



## MaxOfMetal (May 23, 2011)

Users can't just change thier username. You have to make a request to the site Admin as he's the only one who can edit usernames. 

His username is Alex.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 2, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Users can't just change thier username. You have to make a request to the site Admin as he's the only one who can edit usernames.
> 
> His username is Alex.



Thought the mods had powers to do it as well, or at least I'm sure they did before. Good luck contacting the admin


----------

